# Your Town



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I thought just for a change we have a wee thread, (don't know how wee yet though) about were you live, and what your village/town/ looks like, and any famous faces that we all might reconise.
I'll start with a few pics of were I live and then will tell you about a certain dog that was a hero.
Our main highstreet







The lighthouse at the far end of town







In the back of beyond







The 'pretty' house on the side of Montrose Basin.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Now as promised let me tell you all about a very speical dog.

Bamse was bought in Oslo in Norway Captain Erling Hafto, the master of the Norwegian whale catcher Thorodd, and he was taken to sea from an early age. In her childhood memories of pre-war Honningsvåg Captain Hafto's daughter Vigdis remembers Bamse as a very kind dog that would look after the children while they were playing.

At the onset of the Second World War, Thorodd was drafted into the Royal Norwegian Navy as a coastal patrol vessel, based in Hammerfest, and Bamse was enrolled as an official crew member on 9 February 1940. After the Nazi invasion of Norway on 9 April 1940 the Thorodd was part of the naval opposition to the Germans and had as one of its uses POW transport. Shortly before the 10 June 1940 capitulation of mainland Norway, Thorodd was one of 13 Norwegian naval vessels to escape to the UK, arriving 17 June, 1940. She was converted to a minesweeper in Rosyth from June 30, 1940 and stationed in Montrose and Dundee in Scotland, where she remained for the rest of the war.

Bamse lifted the morale of the ship's crew, and became well known to the local civilian population. In battle, he would stand on the front gun tower of the boat, and the crew made him a special metal helmet. His acts of heroism included saving a young lieutenant commander who had been attacked by a man wielding a knife by pushing the assailant into the sea, and dragging back to shore a sailor who had fallen overboard. He was also known for breaking up fights amongst his crewmates by putting his paws on their shoulders, calming them down and then leading them back to the ship. One of Bamse's tasks in Scotland was to round up his crew and escort them back to the ship in time for duty or curfew. To do this, he travelled on the local buses unaccompanied, and the crew bought him a bus pass which was attached to his collar. Bamse would wander down to the bus stop at Broughty Ferry Road and take the bus down to Dundee. He would get off at the bus stop near his crew's favourite watering hole, the Bodega Bar and go in to fetch them. If he could not locate his friends he would take the bus back to base.

We now have a bronze statue of Bamse on the harbour side to remind all of this great big teddy bear (Bamse is norweigon for Teddy bear btw) 







And here he is with his hat on.


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

D'ya what!

There is nothing famous about where we live apart from the fact we live right smack bang in the middle of Lakeside and Bluewater!!

But then, I have no money so can't buy anything lol

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in the place where this game:










Was invented!

The game has the same name as the town


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this picture sums up my town perfectly....










Which is a shame because we are surrounded by scenery like this...










I'll give a rep to the first person who knows what this hill is called! (hill is a BIG clue there pmsl)

Edit:

Here is the most famous person from my town LOL (clearly we haven't produced many celebs)










Eric Knowles, some antiques expert PMSL :laugh:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

My town (well I live in a village really) buy my neartest town , just a couple of miles away is famous for it's name !! or should I say for the 'anagram' of it's name!!
lol


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> My town (well I live in a village really) buy my neartest town , just a couple of miles away is famous for it's name !! or should I say for the 'anagram' of it's name!!
> lol


I dont get it LOL


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm well i live in stockport near manchester the only famous things i can think of is manchester united of course the amazing trafford centre and Will Mellor who is in two pints of larger and a packet of crisp lmao who went to the same school as me (not in my year sadly haha). He was also at my school leavers award night he's very nice haha.


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

The first attachment is our high street, the second is it in the winter, 3rd is a local view then another one of the highstreet and last but not least the golf corse


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

I just thought of something about my town!

The main man from the rolling Stones went to the local grammer school (arghhh can't think of his name)!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

MDF said:


> I just thought of something about my town!
> 
> The main man from the rolling Stones went to the local grammer school (arghhh can't think of his name)!!


you mean mick jagger


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I wonder if i posted this wrong, as no one has commented on Bamse the wonder dog ...lol
Oh Well maybe its not as intresting as i thought it was.
Some nice places and views being shown though, but i have to agree about lakeside/Bluewater, not the most intresting place in the world, but hey, its some where to call home i guess.lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

My town is this:

Chingford Life - Home Page

Quiet a few famous people:

here is a couple


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

This pic is taken on Lookout Mountain. Looking towards Downtown Denver








The building in the backround is the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park where The Shining was filmed and also where the Ghost Hunters did one of their most popular shows.








The mountain in the backround is the second highest mountain in Colorado, it is Pikes Peak over 14,000 ft up.








This is a picture of my neighborhood that I took today








As far as famous people, I can't think of anyone at this time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Well here are some pics of where i live, it is the place where they film Gavin and Stacey for all you lovers of the programme.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

There's not much to where I live, just rolling hills and lots of sheep. Oh and don't forget the Spar shop down the road, the same, dopey staff are in there every day of the week. 

However, there's one thing that the residents have in common, have a guess at what it is...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I love in the birth place of Robbie Williams Sir Stanley Matthews and Nick Hancock.

No photos though as its not the nicest of places there's not a lot here to photogragh that is nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Well I love in the birth place of Robbie Williams Sir Stanley Matthews and Nick Hancock.
> 
> No photos though as its not the nicest of places there's not a lot here to photogragh that is nice.


Stoke-on-Trent I presume? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I wonder if i posted this wrong, as no one has commented on Bamse the wonder dog ...lol
> Oh Well maybe its not as intresting as i thought it was.
> Some nice places and views being shown though, but i have to agree about lakeside/Bluewater, not the most intresting place in the world, but hey, its some where to call home i guess.lol


eh?  You asked about where you lived, so I did say there is nothing famous apart from Lakeside and Bluewater (Bluewater being one of the biggest shopping centres in Europe)

I can't exactly help it can I 

Next time i'll keep quiet!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> I live in the place where this game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cycling as the man got a helmet on lolol


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

MDF said:


> eh?  You asked about where you lived, so I did say there is nothing famous apart from Lakeside and Bluewater (Bluewater being one of the biggest shopping centres in Europe)
> 
> I can't exactly help it can I
> 
> Next time i'll keep quiet!!


I wasn't having a go MDF, although, i admit reading what i wrote back, it does sound a bit harsh, and so i feel i should apoligise, it wasn't ment in the way it sounded. 
There aint nothing wrong with living in blue water, My Mrs would Love it, although my wallet wouldn't.. shopping 24/7 is not something my Mrs would miss out on.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in Bronte country. In fact have been for a walk this afternoon to one of the Museums connected to them.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my town is not terribly exciting. 

our claim to fame however is that Gordon Brown was born in our local hotel/pub.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Ducky said:


> my town is not terribly exciting.
> 
> our claim to fame however is that Gordon Brown was born in our local hotel/pub.


That is the best laff I have had all day, the thought of Gordon Brown being born in a boozer lmao!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Stoke-on-Trent I presume? :smilewinkgrin:


Correct I live in Stoke itself which is one of the 6 towns that make up Stoke on Trent. Robbie Williams actually comes from Tunstall but that is another of the towns that make up S-O-T


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Were i live is famouse for its lights and were ferrys get washed ashore










and we have a famouse tower










we have the three piers










and we have the trams


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Ducky said:


> my town is not terribly exciting.
> 
> our claim to fame however is that Gordon Brown was born in our local hotel/pub.





gorgeous said:


> That is the best laff I have had all day, the thought of Gordon Brown being born in a boozer lmao!


It's probably the alcohol that damaged his left eye... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Lovely post about Bamse, Red! 

It's nice seeing pictures of where everyone's from... 

Here's some of mine...









Europe's largest travelling fun fair which comes here for one week, every year. _I'm going next week!_ :smilewinkgrin:









The Deep - An award winning aquarium.









Humber Bridge - The fifth largest single-span suspension bridge in the world.









William Wilberforce - campaigned for the abolition of the British slave trade.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

i live near to were there is quite a bit of gun crime robin hood is famous here and lord byron i hate it i would love to move to a little cottage in the country with a few acres so i could have more dogs and lovely fresh air


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Verbatim, that would be Pendle Hill?


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

i live near to were there is quite a bit of gun crime robin hood is famous here and lord byron i hate it i would love to move to a little cottage in the country with a few acres so i could have more dogs and lovely fresh air oh and goose fair comes once a year


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Verbatim, that would be Pendle Hill?


*Dang it you beat me 2 it, aye and the clue on the hill was the big cross etched into it :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I wasn't having a go MDF, although, i admit reading what i wrote back, it does sound a bit harsh, and so i feel i should apoligise, it wasn't ment in the way it sounded.
> There aint nothing wrong with living in blue water, My Mrs would Love it, although my wallet wouldn't.. shopping 24/7 is not something my Mrs would miss out on.


Hey, no worries!!! I think I miss read it to sound a bit off as well but no problemo x

I thought you were a woman! No idea why!! lol xxxxx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Pam/Holly said:


> I live in Bronte country. In fact have been for a walk this afternoon to one of the Museums connected to them.


You're practically my next door neighbour Pam - I'm in the Pustule that is Keighley 

Few famous people from in and around the area

Denis Healey
Alistair Campbell
Paul Hudson
Michael Sams eek
Peter Sutcliffe eek: )
Mollie Sugden
Timothy Taylor

The only redeeming feature to this town is the surrounding countryside - within 5 mins drive there are the most fantastic walks and brilliant views.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I live in an industrial town so if you're going to recognise anything you'll recognise the steel works!!

Most Haunted fans (and Dr Who/Torchwood fans!!) will recognise Margam Castle 



























Famous people from Port Talbot;
Rob Brydon
Richard Burton
James Hook
Sir Anthony Hopkins
Paul Potts
Michael Sheen


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

ian beal not sure of spelling (eastenders) used to live around here in midwales. he used to go to my high school! not the same time as me. and people say that his family was so skint that he would go to school with holes in his clothes and shoes! dont know how true that last bit is


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think the town I live in is famous for anything  but the surrounding area is if you're into climbing, abseiling, caving, pot holing, gorge walking,orienteering, mountain biking etc etc etc  

Brecon is located in the foothills of the Brecon Beacons and is absolutely gorgeous! We've got a Cathedral too  and beautiful views and walks 

Oh, and we've got quite a few Gurkhas living here too!

Across from the theatre and by the canal










View from Brecon cemetery










One of the beautiful windows in the Cathederal


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Well my town is Maidstone nice compact town, the home of that wonderfull Dr Who Tom Baker, The town does have a cool history, We host some great country homes Leeds castle being the most famouse, owned by the one sexy Henry the vlll with its maidens tower for Anne with the secret entrence underneath LOL

Of course I live there as well which makes it so very cool and on the map, but he ho come visit some time:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here are a couple of photo's from my town Torrington where i live. It has loads of history to do with the "Torrington Cavaliers" from way back to 1646, there is loads of history to do with witches and witchcraft, and has lots of old buildings and the like.

Celebereties are:

Johnny Kingdom
William Cory
There has to be more, but still searching hehe*


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Here are a couple of photo's from my town Torrington where i live. It has loads of history to do with the "Torrington Cavaliers" from way back to 1646, there is loads of history to do with witches and witchcraft, and has lots of old buildings and the like.
> 
> Celebereties are:
> 
> ...


Oh come on Torrington is packed with history,spill out some more babe, and i am counting the days to the 26th when i speed my way down to it again, Cousin Kate here I come,, she is working in the coffie shop on the day i come down so will be in the coffie shop by like about 12ish so come down and we could meet:smilewinkgrin: and if Petes in the view will be so FFFFFIIINNNE:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*part two hehe I think thats it for now lol :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: *


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Just up the road from us...


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Wow rick.. awesome pic!! our 3 red'uns would love a day there!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Just up the road from us...


*oh my god that is heaven i want my ashes in that lake pmsl it is gorgeous:smilewinkgrin: lucky you:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Oh come on Torrington is packed with history,spill out some more babe, and i am counting the days to the 26th when i speed my way down to it again, Cousin Kate here I come,, she is working in the coffie shop on the day i come down so will be in the coffie shop by like about 12ish so come down and we could meet:smilewinkgrin: and if Petes in the view will be so FFFFFIIINNNE:smilewinkgrin:


*While im feeling brave do ya fancy a meet?? lmao :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*
whoops didnt see that pmsl, aye pm me and we'll arrange sommat


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Wow rick.. awesome pic!! our 3 red'uns would love a day there!!!


It's a nice walk, pup had her first walk there last weekend. We used to go at least once a week with Bodie. Its probably about 3 miles / 40 mins ish. I remember the first time we went I didn't think we could make it all the way round, unhealthy bugger.

It's Entwistle res between Darwen and Bolton if anyone local fancies it.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Well as I said earlier, My nearest town is not only famous for it's history - being a royalist stronghold!! it is also famous for its name!! of rather the anagram of it's name!!
I live near NEWARK

I dare ya!!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a village or town but a city. Anyone want to take a wild and crazy guess? Should be pretty easy!

Parliament Buildings









The University









City Hall









Famous Man









Europa (Most "bombed hotel in Europe")









All of this versus a...
Stereotypical picture of my city....


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha, I never noticed that before.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

jenniferx said:


> Not a village or town but a city. Anyone want to take a wild and crazy guess? Should be pretty easy!
> 
> Parliament Buildings
> 
> ...


And what a fantastic city it is too - had my piccie taken outside city hall


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Not a particularly exciting town, can be a bit rough 
Though famous for Ian botham, Augusta westlands???????????


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Just up the road from us...


Wow!! Beautiful! Lucky you


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i don't live in the middle of stunning countryside, but St Albans is a very, very old city.

The cathedral/ abbey










Ye Old Fighting Cocks - supposedly one of the oldest pubs in the UK.










Roman Ruins in Verulam park.










Famous people ...

Sam Ryder, founder of the Ryder cup was Mayor
Stephen Hawking when to the boy's school.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i'm from a small town called Cleator moor up in the lake district here is my Dad's own website of our local history

CLEATOR MOOR :: Local History | Little Ireland

the only person i can think of at the moment is Scot Carson the goalkeeper was born here and lived here up till he moved away to be goalie for liverpool...not sure where he is at now!!!
A lot of the famous L.S. Lowry paintings are of cleator moor
juliex


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

The first test tube baby was born in our town and Mark Owen from Take That comes from it too, in fact I've met his mum, dad and sister but just not him. I didn't know at the time it was them either.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in a quite little village, which is home to two well known things. Gardens that are so beautioful they are breathtaking (Not houes gradens, like proper gardens were you pay to visit) and Rowan atkinson!! (Mr Bean)
Although he has moved away temporarily me thinks.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Dare no-one dare admit to having worked out the anagram to my nearest town!
NEWARK


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I live in Guernsey in the Channel Islands............

Here are a few pictures of ''the rock''

Our town day and night, our castle which the town is behind, a marina and our main harbour.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh and the only ''famous'' people are Andy Priaulx a racing driver and and Matt le tissier a footballer!

Here they are.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Dare no-one dare admit to having worked out the anagram to my nearest town!
> NEWARK


*I could put a photo on but id get banned lmao   :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *I could put a photo on but id get banned lmao   :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


Take a walk on the wild side wiccy you might get to like it!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Dare no-one dare admit to having worked out the anagram to my nearest town!
> NEWARK


I have a friend who lives there, Bates is his surname.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

I live in Melksham, Wiltshire. Surrounded by open countryside and a few hill. Not too far away in Lacock is where many films are filmed such as Harry Potter....the other way is Great Charfield....another placed used for filming.

Well Known People within a 10 mile radius....Flog It's Paul Martin and home (i think...she used to live there) Princess Camella (spelling)


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

The town I was born in is famous for Larry Grayson, but I dont live there now, the village I live in is famous for the romans fighting


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

my towns Scots Gaelic name is 'Comar nan Allt' meaning 'the meeting of the waters' streams flow west to the River Clyde and east to the River Forthwe were the new town on 1956 as an over spill for glasgow. 

we have both a promary and secondery school who have Gaelic facilatys, i wont to both but dont speak a word of it lol. 

or town center was voated "the worst building in Britain" lol an also were voated the plook on the plinth of scotland. lol not looking to good hehe.

Cumbernauld's history stretches to Roman times, with a settlement near the Antonine Wall. The Antonine Wall was the furthest and most northerly boundary of the Roman Empire

Cumbernauld was the location for the film Gregory's Girl and its sequel, Gregory's Two Girls. In the film Orphans some of the scenes were shot in Carbrain. 


famos resodents 
Neil Primrose, of the band Travis was born and raised in Cumbernauld 

Jon Fratelli, of the band The Fratellis lives in Cumbernauld with his family 

Ken Buchanan, a former world boxing champion is a resident of Cumbernauld 

Craig Ferguson, comedian, writer, actor and talk show host 

Lynn Ferguson, actress and writer, best known for playing Mac in Chicken Run. 

Paula Sage, actress and Special Olympics athlete, appeared in the television dramas River City and AfterLife 

The Dykeenies, band 

Dr John Sutherland, founder of video games as an academic discipline was raised in Cumbernauld 


took most of that off wicapidia, some i know others i didnt.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> I live in Melksham, Wiltshire. Surrounded by open countryside and a few hill. Not too far away in Lacock is where many films are filmed such as Harry Potter....the other way is Great Charfield....another placed used for filming.
> 
> Well Known People within a 10 mile radius....Flog It's Paul Martin and home (i think...she used to live there) Princess Camella (spelling)


I've been to Lacock Abbey, beautiful place!!!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

The town I was born in is famous for the match, the widest high street, the first steam locomotive to Darlington.

I moved to my current town which is half a mile down the road. Not much famous here. Just had the town centre redevelpod and we have lots of nice new shops, but thats about it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Verbatim, that would be Pendle Hill?


Hooray, we have a winner! well done! lol!

Got a lovely view of it from the back of my house  went up there with my OH a couple of months ago and my mum could see us at the top :laugh: (with binoculars... we're not that close to it hehe)

Have you ever been to Witton Park in Blackburn? That is quite nice, I go there every day 

oh and Wiccy, you can have a rep too :laugh:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can guess where I live?

This is a picture of a gravestone from the graveyard at the bottom of my street!

It's the only clue I am giving...


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

my town is pretty boring  most famous person from here is Faye from steps.... lol, in the town, there is the modern Grove Theatre, newly refurbished Priory House Heritage Centre (free to the public), and the Priory Church where Henry VIII formalised his divorce from Catherine of Aragon.









View attachment wow.bmp


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess where I live?
> 
> This is a picture of a gravestone from the graveyard at the bottom of my street!
> 
> It's the only clue I am giving...


Could it be Preston?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I'll give a rep to the first person who knows what this hill is called! (hill is a BIG clue there pmsl)


Ahem!

<cough><cough>


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ahem!
> 
> <cough><cough>


:laugh:

It won't let me   cos i've already given you a rep recently!

You shall get one when it stops being mean


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> Ahem!
> 
> <cough><cough>





Verbatim said:


> :laugh:
> 
> It won't let me   cos i've already given you a rep recently!
> 
> You shall get one when it stops being mean


*Ahem cough cough hehe me too only he beat me too it lmao ut: :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

It's all promises with her!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ahem cough cough hehe me too only he beat me too it lmao ut: :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*





Rick said:


> It's all promises with her!


PMSL :laugh: :blushing:

wiccy, I gave you yours last night :laugh: I tried to give Rick one too but it doesn't want to happen 

I feel like a conwoman now!! :laugh:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

That's odd, wonder why im not repworthy?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> Well i don't live in the middle of stunning countryside, but St Albans is a very, very old city.
> 
> The cathedral/ abbey
> 
> ...


that brings back memories ,i grew up near watford ,and st albans was one of our day trips as a child


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

famous people

sir francis drake

Tom daley

Beryl Cook

also dawn french comes here alot as her mum lives down here ive seen her in town loads !

pictures


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess where I live?
> 
> This is a picture of a gravestone from the graveyard at the bottom of my street!
> 
> It's the only clue I am giving...


Ok its scouse land,


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

I live in a town that has these two people up the road. they came to school and we went to theirs and planted a tree in their garden

And here is a place thats a stones throw away from me.

Here are two young men that have been seen shopping in the town! yes they were seen in Primark!!

I have swam in this place and had picnics where no other member of public have been before 
Even met the Queen Mother on many occations as my mother used to make cakes for the summer fate she gave to all the royal workers, and she always judged. One year i held her sun shade over her.
Can you guess where i live????


Naaaaaa not in a castle :001_tt2:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Preston!




























LMAO when I was looking up Formby... I found a piccy of 2 of my best mates as the first piccy!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

I live, but not born in the city where the following names have connections:

Banksy 
The Wurzels
Cary Grant 
Cathy Barry 
David Prowse 
Derren Brown 
Gary Mabbutt 
Ian Holloway 
Isambard Kingdom Brunel 
James May 
John Cabot 
John Atyeo 
Johnny Ball 
Justin Lee Collins 
Lee Evans 
Massive Attack 
Robin Cousins 
Stephen Merchant 
Tricky 
Wallace and Gromit (& creator Nick Park) 
Wurzels

There are a couple there that I dont even recognise! :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ratdog said:


> I live, but not born in the city where the following names have connections:
> 
> Banksy
> The Wurzels
> ...


Bristol!!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Kinlochbervie, tiny little village, in the very north west tip of Scotland. Not famous for anyone, but supposedly the harbour was one of the busiest in Europe at one time. (Please, no using my pics without permission)




























Kinlochbervie - a set on Flickr


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bird said:


> Ok its scouse land,


Wow! You got it!

I even had a private message stating "Giving Up".

I'm from Woolton, a village which is about 5 miles from Liverpool.

Here's what's interesting about a one mile radius around my house:


















(Yes, Penny Lane is a REAL place)









(Yes, StrawBerry Fields was a real place)









(Yes, Eleanor Rigby was a real person!)

Basically, the small village where I live is where The Beatles met (John Lennon used to be seeing the girl who lived in the house next door and would allegedly wait on my garden wall for the milkman (according to the pensioners who still live in my street)), and not according to them, but according to known history, John lived in the road at the bottom of my street and practiced with the guys in our local church blah blah blah.

The city I live in is famous for allsorts of stuff though! Too much to mention. Just glad I wasn't born here or it might make me feel like I never had to work a day in my life again (ROTFLMAO) ('GizzaJob')


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

There is nothing pretty about where i live, but we do have some famous people.

Sir Alf Ramsey.
John Terry.
Eva Hart (Titanic survivor)
Captain James Cook.
Elizabeth Fry (is buried here).
Dudley moore.
Sandie Shaw.
Jimmy Greaves.
Terry Venables.
Diversity (britains got talent)
Stacey Soloman (X Factor)


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

MDF said:


> D'ya what!
> 
> There is nothing famous about where we live apart from the fact we live right smack bang in the middle of Lakeside and Bluewater!!
> 
> ...


You also have Pete tong (famous DJ) from your area


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in a little village on the coast of Anglesey. I LOVE it, it's quiet everyone knows each other and it has a lovely village atmosphere. No one know's it...even other Island people have no idea where it is, which is exactly why I like it!!! It takes me 50 minutes to get off the Island but as I rarely want to leave it doesn't bother me!! I can't imagine living anywhere else, I can leave my front door open, the keys in my van and know if I ever need help I can just knock on my neighbours doors.

The village church.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I live in Kinlochbervie, tiny little village, in the very north west tip of Scotland. Not famous for anyone, but supposedly the harbour was one of the busiest in Europe at one time. (Please, no using my pics without permission)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh might swap my little village for yours!! Beautiful place to live!


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

JSR said:


> I live in a little village on the coast of Anglesey. I LOVE it, it's quiet everyone knows each other and it has a lovely village atmosphere. No one know's it...even other Island people have no idea where it is, which is exactly why I like it!!! It takes me 50 minutes to get off the Island but as I rarely want to leave it doesn't bother me!! I can't imagine living anywhere else, I can leave my front door open, the keys in my van and know if I ever need help I can just knock on my neighbours doors.
> 
> The village church.


Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

same old place red


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> I think this picture sums up my town perfectly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steep Hill? 

I don't know what my area is famous for as recently moved.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is my village  i could only find a couple of pics..because nobody knows where it is lol
It's a very pretty friendly place and i was born here, i moved back recently and am very happy and settled 

























The most famous person Ernie Wise came from a few miles away from my home village,i think there was an english cricket player from here but don't know his name.

The most infamous person from a nearby town was the murderer John Haigh!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

donna160 said:


> The most infamous person from a nearby town was the murderer John Haigh!


Loved his whisky....bit of an acid taste though...


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I think this picture sums up my town perfectly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Pendle Hill to me (idk what anagram can be made of Pendle though?) and the town is probably Burnley, Nelson or Colne.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Debbiehut said:


> I live in a town that has these two people up the road. they came to school and we went to theirs and planted a tree in their garden
> 
> And here is a place thats a stones throw away from me.
> 
> ...


Well Sophie and Edward live in Bagshot Park ....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JoeyTheCat said:


> Looks like Pendle Hill to me (idk what anagram can be made of Pendle though?) and the town is probably Burnley, Nelson or Colne.


Yep that's the one! I'm on the border of Nelson and Colne! Are you a local as well? 

I do like it round here, for all it's negative sides there are also some huge positives. I was really really impressed when I woke up to this a couple of years ago to commemorate 400 years of the Pendle Witch trials:



It was so eerie! It was half done when I first saw it, I sat and watched it being created - it was done out of sheets of plastic or something & was removed after a week or so! I wish I would've gone up to have a look at it, it must have been enormous up close!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

serpentine falls/bbq area









whiteman park 

















scarborough beach one of many near me.


















john forest national park










kings park


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I used to have to walk up this big hill. It was our garden path.
That was our house and outbuildings at the top.
Where I lived years ago.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

MDF said:


> eh?  You asked about where you lived, so I did say there is nothing famous apart from Lakeside and Bluewater (Bluewater being one of the biggest shopping centres in Europe)
> 
> I can't exactly help it can I
> 
> Next time i'll keep quiet!!


If I have to choose between Lakeside or Bluewater 
I choose Lakeside every time because everything I need is in lakeside and I do because I'm in lakeside almost every week 

now thats sad :blink:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/49368977.jpg


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

just down the road from me


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

The first photo is a view of where I live now, the second is a view of what I had to regularly look out onto. It wont come as a surprise that I moved 
Just took the sunset photo this evening.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....3x403/1451543_725532794143266_860829212_n.png

my town..under the siege...
just for creating a small fish protection zone...border impassable...

and if you get to the other side thenyou and your car can be assaulted with total impunity...

but NOTHING IS DONE! to protect us and our rights...

EU - commission came..so on that day Spain obviously let cars and pedestrians pass..commissioners had lunch and left happy...
pederstrian queues for those who work here or go to school: two hours,in and out!!!

Please, skip hols in Spain this year, and put down that rubbishy Rioja!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Our neighbours















our sport







our walks. Dick Turpin used to ride the Devils High Way.







and the very best bit, derelict 3M building a blot on the landscape!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can't be that far from me N&S!

Pics from our nearest town (and where I work)



















Our carpark (I dont park there - nightmare to get out in the mornings!)









Where I live (2 doors down from this  )


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I think this picture sums up my town perfectly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That area just makes me want to cry. My sister lives there and it is so run down. I don't understand why they don't knock the houses down and start again. I could buy that whole row of houses for what I paid for mine and mine wasn't an expensive house.

I looked at moving up there at one point and could have bought a nine bedroom B&B for £165,00.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Well I love in the birth place of Robbie Williams Sir Stanley Matthews and Nick Hancock.
> 
> No photos though as its not the nicest of places there's not a lot here to photogragh that is nice.


I lived in burslem the red lion was my local pub and you forgot Eric bristow, Phil Taylor, Arnald Bennett and my favourite favourite person molly Leigh ....there are many lovely place in staffs x i moved to Coventry 8 years ago .


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Rick said:


> It's a nice walk, pup had her first walk there last weekend. We used to go at least once a week with Bodie. Its probably about 3 miles / 40 mins ish. I remember the first time we went I didn't think we could make it all the way round, unhealthy bugger.
> 
> It's Entwistle res between Darwen and Bolton if anyone local fancies it.


This is only 40 mins from me !!! I HAVE to go visit


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Firedog said:


> That area just makes me want to cry. My sister lives there and it is so run down. I don't understand why they don't knock the houses down and start again. I could buy that whole row of houses for what I paid for mine and mine wasn't an expensive house.
> 
> I looked at moving up there at one point and could have bought a nine bedroom B&B for £165,00.


It's terrible isn't it! It's good for people like me as a first time buyer though - I bought my own house last year in a decent bit of town and it only cost me £45,000  and needs absolutely no work doing other than a bit of decorating 

They have completely renovated/rebuilt some of the houses just outside the town center and it looks quite good, but there's still an awful lot of work to do... and unfortunately making the houses a bit prettier doesn't make the inhabitants any better! I don't think this area will get any better, not for a long time!


----------

